# Difference between '06 Litespeed Teramo and Firenze



## price042

Hey everyone,

Well this is my first post here, but I've been using these boards as well as some others over the last 1 1/2 months to educate myself on my first road bike purchase. 

To make the long story short, I was pretty dead set on a full carbon bike; have ridden a number of them and now it was just a matter of finding the one that called my name. Rode an '06 Trek 5200 yesterday and it's a very nice bike for the money, but just didn't deliver the "Wow" factor that I expected. Went into another shop to try out the Cannondale Synapse Carbon, but it was too upright for me. The gentleman I was working with then insisted that I take this Litespeed Teramo out for a spin in order to compare the carbon to a titanium frame. I was pretty reluctant to test it out since I was dead set on carbon, but might as well since I was already at the shop. Five minutes later, I'm glad that I did! This was by far the best fitting and riding bike that I had tested to date; the only problem was that $3199 tag attached to the frame which was much more than I had planned to spend. So I went home and told myself that I should just go with the Trek 5200 and be happy; in time I'm sure it would grow on me. But while I attempting to slept last night, all I could think about was how exceptional that Teramo looked and rode and I was therefore mentally tearing myself apart over whether or not I should just splurge for it. Well today, I asked around the net and everybody said that if it felt that good then I should just go for it; they also stated that it probably would be more cost effective to get what I like now instead of trading up in a couple years.

As I'm reading the posts, another suggested that I check out the Firenze. Well I did some research and found that it came with an all Ultegra setup for $1999; which is a steal. But based on the pictures from Litespeed's website, it seemed to have a much more upright geometry that just didn't give me the "Wow" associated with the Teramo. But then later I hear people say that it's the exact same frame used currently on the Teramo as well; it just comes with all Ultegra instead of the Dura Ace/Ultegra mix. If this is the case, then I would easily go for the Firenze and save myself $1200. But it just seems like the Teramo has much more appeal to me based on the aggressive stance.

Now for its proposed usage. I'm don't plan on doing any racing with the exception of a few triathlons per year, but plan to put in alot of hours on the bike. I'm also definitely getting involved with my local club for plenty of group rides, so I've been looking for a bike that's much more than I need in order to grow with me as I progress as a cyclist. Most of my rides will probably be around 20-40 miles several days per week eventually working my way up to a metric and full century.

So based on my usage do you think that I'm making the right move by going with Litespeed, and if so,could you possibly help clarify the overall differences in the two bikes? I'd like to go ahead and purchase/place an order for one or the other by early next, so any input that you could send my way would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks and have a great evening!


----------



## price042

Well I believe that I answered my own question. Based on several pictures of the '06 Firenze that I found on Ebay, it is the exact same frame that the Teramo uses. The only differences between the two seem to be the component set, stickers, and $1200 price tag. Am I correct in my conclusions? If so, then it's a no brainer for me to go with the Firenze as Ultegra components are plenty for me.

Thanks!


----------



## joker70

*2006 Firenze*

I've got a 2006 Firenze and except for the decals, am very pleased with it. I had looked at the Giant TCR limited but found a great deal for the Firenze. 

The Firenze and Teramo are exactly the same frame. On the Litespeed website it looks like the Teramo pictured is a size small and the Firenze looks like maybe a large, that's why the Firenze on the site looks like a "comfort" bike. My Firenze is a small so it looks more "racey" than the Firenze on the site.

The Teramo is Dura Ace drivetrain vs. the Ultegra of the Firenze. I have no experience with Dura Ace but I've read the "feel" of the two is almost identical. The Dura Ace would be lighter, but the Ultegra may be more durable.

The Real Design wheels on the Teramo I believe are a little lighter than the FSA RD-80 on the Firenze. But unless you are a clydesdale, the FSAs should serve you fine.

I also believe the FSA Energy cranks are a little lighter than the FSA Gossamer.

IMHO if you can find a $1999 Firenze in your size that feels as great as the Teramo you test rode, bye all means go for it.


----------



## price042

Thanks for the reply Joker. I believe you just answered my question regarding the difference in appearance on the LS website; it probably is just a larger frame on the Firenze. 

Yeah I'm not too fond of the stickers on the Firenze either; it just screams "Huffy" or "Mongoose". Just out of curiosity, did you leave your stickers on or take them off? I'm thinking that when(there is no "If" anymore) I purchase my bike, that will be one of the first issues that I address. 

Thanks again for your input Joker and happy riding!


----------



## joker70

*Ugly Decals*

I still have the decals on my Firenze. 

One of these days I'm going to use a heat gun to remove all the large decals and leave the bike with just bare Ti showing.
I'll leave the head badge and the smaller "3AL 2.5V" and "made in the USA" decals that are down by the BB.

If I ever want to re-label it, I figure I can have some vinyl decals custom made, similar to the Moots decals, smaller and conservative.

I think you'll be happy with a Firenze.


----------



## squiggy

*lacked wow*

Like you I have been looking for a while at a new bike but I am stuck on a litespeed because of warranty and legendary ride, but when i went to test ride a teramo I found the bike just didnt handle as confidently as I thought it would... I am 5 10 with a 32 inch inseam and the shop put me on a size large with a 120 stem do you think this was just a case of bad sizing and maybe another shop with a m/l would live up to my expectations?


----------



## price042

Hey Squiggy,

If you can, try to find a shop that has a medium and see how it feels. The reason I say that is because I'm 5'9 with a 33" inseam and the medium I test rode was dead on, so even though you're an inch taller than I, I'm betting it would be a much nicer fit. You can always make adjustments from there as well. 

But yeah, as far as chossing a bike, I was completely unsure. Test rode quite a few full carbon models and though most rode well, I couldn't make up my mind as to which one felt best; I attributed all of that to my lack of riding experience. That was until I jumped on the LS Teramo. I was reluctant to even try the Ti since I was dead set on a full carbon, but once I did, there was no turning back. It was by far the best fitting bike that I had ridden and a perfect fit to boot. So don't give up hope yet; just try to find a medium in stock and see how she rides. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## price042

Okay so I went to LS's website and did a side by side comparison between the two. The setups are very similar with the exception of the Teramo coming with:

Dura Ace Rear Derailleur vs. Ultegra on Firenze

Dura Ace Front Derailleur vs. Ultegra on Firenze

FSA Energy MegaExo Compact Crank vs. FSA Gossamer Compact on Firenze

Real Design SuperSphere wheels on Dura Ace vs. FSAs on Firenze

The Teramo has more impressive stickers 

Now maybe I'm missing something here, but those parts alone shouldn't make up for a $1200 difference in price. What are your thoughts?

The other thing is that none of the shops around here have the Firenze in my size, so they would have to order it. The shop that's nearest to me has the Teramo available(which I tested rode), but they are not willing to budge on the price.

Any thoughts on the differences in components; is it worth the price increase? And if I were to order the Firenze, how long do you expect it would be before it would arrive at the LBS? 

Thanks a bunch for all of your help!


----------



## squiggy

*discontinued*

one of the shops in my area told me they are done with firenze and teramo and making a model in between the two. Not sure if you will get what your looking for.... that said i know i weighed the firenze and teramo and they were 18.5 and 17 respectively. If weight is an issue that might help. The other thought is that i never find myself saying i wish i bought the lesser model it seems i think well guess i shoulda upgraded this or that. I believe it was bicycling that said by the best you can afford that fits the best. My two cents anyway.


----------



## price042

Well even though I'll have to order it, I've decided to go with the Firenze; at a price of $1999, I'd be crazy not to(considering my bike shop is selling the Firenze/Teramo frame alone for $1699)! I found some other sites on the web that are still selling it for $2699 and are selling the Teramo for $3199(standard price that I've found); basically there is a $500 increase in price for the Dura Ace derailleurs, crank, and wheels. Now for the type of riding I plan to do, I don't really need Dura Ace anything and, as one poster stated, the Ultegra group is much more durable(might actually need that though). I may consider putting on a nicer wheel set when it arrives but, even then, I'd still be saving around $800 that could be used for all of my other necessities. 

The only part of this that is going to kill me: the wait!


----------



## squiggy

*canadian pricing?*

Is that canadian pricing... i have found those to be accurate canadian prices but cant even get close to 2000 bucks for a firenze. Best i have seen is 2500 canadian. Where about is your lbs if you dont mind helping a fellow ti-head out.


----------



## price042

No, it's U.S. pricing, but the only problem(which I found out this morning) is that the Firenze that they're selling for $1999 is an XL and that's the only reason they dropped the price to that amount . They would have to order either model and because of that, they're not willing to take anything off of MSRP; $2699 for FIrenze and $3199 for Teramo. I then contacted the other dealer in the state and found out that he is only selling custom bikes now.  Other than the LBS four minutes down the street which has the Teramo in stock, the next closest dealer is 214 miles away in another state. So what would you suggest I do? Go ahead and order the Firenze or just purchase the Teramo(and hopefully get them to throw in some goodies and/or seriously discount some accessories). 

The one thing that I do have going for me is that I'm paying cash money and we all know that money talks, so maybe they would be willing to come down on the price once they realize that it's money straight into their pocket.


----------



## squiggy

*tough call*

500 bucks for dura ace and way better wheels i say snag the teramo. If you read the review on the litespeed website they hated the fsa wheels. I know my local dealer sells a dura ace upgrade package for 900 bucks so i think even without the wheels its worth it... What about ordering online i know colorado cyclist is blowing out tuscany's?


----------



## squiggy

*sizing?*

Looking through alot of the other posts on here and now i am totally confused i have one shop that says m/l with a 90 mm stem one says large with a 120 mm stem and alot of people on here say a medium with a 110 stem. my current bike is a 56 with a 90 so i think prolly the medium with a 110 any input? Seems to be a wide arrange of opinion and not sure which way to turn.


----------



## SLR

squiggy said:


> Looking through alot of the other posts on here and now i am totally confused i have one shop that says m/l with a 90 mm stem one says large with a 120 mm stem and alot of people on here say a medium with a 110 stem. my current bike is a 56 with a 90 so i think prolly the medium with a 110 any input? Seems to be a wide arrange of opinion and not sure which way to turn.


Squiggy, I have a M/L Sienna which has a 56CM TT and use a 110 stem. I'm 5'9 3/4 w/32" inseam and the fit is perfect for me. I would say a M/L w/a 100 or 110 stem is the way to go for you.


----------

